# The Forum is more than slingshots its friendship also



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

It would be nice to hear from other members of the Forum if for nothing else just to say “Hi” I often wonder if members we don’t hear from are still doing well. Besides in these %#&*& trying times it would be nice to hear from others.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

My Mom said there would be tough days, but she didn’t say so many in row


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

I agree and would like to apologise for not being as active in the forum and I used to be before

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Agree Tag, isn't it amazing how a simple Y branch can bring so many like minded and good, caring people together in one spot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Agree Tag, isn't it amazing how a simple Y branch can bring so many like minded and good, caring people together in one spot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+=

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Totally agree. I've been a part of many forums (airguns, archery, headphones, knives, trucks, photography) and I've never met a nicer, more generous and more helpful, bunch of folks than slingshot shooters!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah- I feel as tho bout everybody on here is friends, seem to help one another out, with encouragement, pieces parts or whatever, just a good place, with everybody the same kind of interest.

Maybe before too long our country will get organized with some kind of normalcy, without virus, riots,

Peace,Love, andGood Health to All


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I was talking with a friend of mine that I see in day to day life about this the other day. He was complaining about people giving him a hard time on the 3d printer forum. I told him that with an extreme few that sort of thing never happens here. That everyone either helps you out or at the least doesn't trash talk you. He could not believe it, I showed him some threads on the forum and he was blown away at the kindness and the free exchange of information. The world would be such an awesome place if more people acted like sling-people


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Yup! Hi 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

hello to all my brother & sister figer forum members.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

When people ask me what attracted me to slingshots I tell them them members of this Forum. I started out in slingshots just to add to different types of shooting. If not for MJ, I’m not sure if I would have kept at it. I’m the poster child for “Run” Ole Tag is about to release one and no one knows where it may go” While looking for a smaller size slingshot I ran across Bill and Daranda Hays”pocket predator” That’s when Bill brought me the BoyShot at the MWST. From that day on I started getting better a little at a time. I no longer practice, I go out to shoot and have fun”no pressure “ Now I just said I don’t practice, but after reading a post from Vince, I try to focus on the target. Vince is an amazing gentleman, he inspires me to keep moving on days my get up and go got up and went


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I can't believe I will have only been around here for 3 years come this April. A few years before that I dropped the limited online activity I was involved in because it was negatively affecting my life and beyond. I will spare you the journey on how I stumbled up The Forum but I will not lie when I say that my perspective on too many levels changed entirely. To meet some many genuine humans in one place is unexplainable to most who care to listen. To say that the fuel for this connection is based on the simple slingshot make it even more unexplainable. As interesting as this connection I have found that the commonality between members extends beyond the obvious. Music, kites, boomerangs, knives, bicycles, hunting, air-guns, and the living of the life from a simpler and gentler time can be found all over this place. The king of them all is the honest-to-goodness generosity of time, products (SlingMail!), tips, tricks and sometimes a shoulder to cry on. Even putting this in writing almost makes it too mushy and too-good-to-be true.


----------



## Trap1 (Apr 12, 2020)

Aye we awe suffer fae Peter Pan syndrome & I'm gled there is nae cure!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

One reason I always like to hear from members is to see how they are getting along. In these trying times it’s always nice to hear how people I have known through the Forum for a few years are getting along.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Has anyone heard from Bushpotchef?


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, I have never joined any group before, thanks to everyone who has responded to my posts. Thanks, what a great gathering of extremely talented people. I love this!!


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Yeah,, Great place, I been here since 2009, fine place, fine folk.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Hi Tom. Hey there everyone else too. Mark me down for grateful.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is the most Positive forum or group i have ever been involved with,some very fine folks on here,cant really think of anyplace i would rather be,and that is thanks to all the welcoming ,and helpful folks in here.
Thank you all


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

skarrd said:


> this is the most Positive forum or group i have ever been involved with,some very fine folks on here,cant really think of anyplace i would rather be,and that is thanks to all the welcoming ,and helpful folks in here.
> Thank you all


Agreed


----------

